# Home Movie Sharing now available on TiVo



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Press Release:
http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/03-27-2007/0004554043&EDATE=


> Beginning today, there is a revolutionary new way to instantly share memorable moments and milestones in your life with friends and family across the country: by sending them home movies or photo montages directly to their TV sets. No more mailing of DVDs or tapes, nor mass postings on the Web for the world to view, instead just automatic electronic delivery to the living rooms of friends and family. Going beyond the digital picture frame, TiVo (Nasdaq: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVRs), and One True Media, a web-based service for creating and sharing high-quality video montages, are offering consumers the ability to easily share personal video content -- incorporating their own digital videos and photos right to the TV.
> 
> Here's how it works: Consumers visit One True Media (http://www.onetruemedia.com) to create a digital video montage, complete with soundtrack, by uploading their videos and photos and taking advantage of the site's simple editing tools. To share the montage, One True Media customers create their own personal channel with TiVo, and then invite TiVo subscribers of their choosing to "subscribe" to the channel at no additional cost. TiVo users can then select a TiVo Season Pass(TM) recording that automatically adds the sender's latest videos to the viewer's "Now Playing" list -- the same location where they access all of their favorite television recordings.


TiVo intro page:
http://www.tivo.com/4.9.26.asp

It's also up on the One True Media site:
http://www.onetruemedia.com/


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Is there a video share format (like YouTube) that will allow us to view open files? Can we request downloads from some of the better posters. I would like to do this on YouTube. If this will be like YouTube then I'm in!

Looks like it's free during beta testing only, Is there a video share format (like YouTube) that will allow us to view open files? Can we request downloads form some of the better posters. I would like to do this on YouTube. If this will be like YouTube then I'm in!

A standard subscription to One True Media offers memberships starting as low as $3.99/month or $39.99/year. Looks like it is free to receive the videos.

Could I get a video montage sent to me so I can see how it downloads and what the service has to offer?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Most of those questions are answered at the links I provided. The video creator uploads his movie to a website (ala YouTube), but then TiVo users are given a "PIN code"-like alphanumeric string that gives them access to another member's channel. This prevents just anyone from viewing home movies you made of your children for their grandparents. Presently, after the free trial period, video creators must pay a standard membership fee (3.99 per month or 39.99 a year) to One True Media to upload and host their videos. There is no charge for viewers.

I'm not sure of the exact details of how many viewers a member can support. I saw two references to it in my quick pass over the FAQs and other pages. One said, I think, that during the free trial, you can share with up to 50 people. The other seemed to indicate that the standard memebership allowed you to share no more than 5 videos to any of 1-5 TiVos at a time (5 total videos, not 5 per tivo).

I don't know if they have any free pre-packaged content available for trial, although it's a good idea.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> I don't know if they have any free pre-packaged content available for trial, although it's a good idea.


That's what I'm looking for! Keep us updated if TiVo or One True Media has a sample to check out.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

It's very easy to create a sample video -- if you have a couple of digital photos around, you can easily create a video montage in minutes. Check out http://www.onetruemedia.com/ to get started!

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

They actually got it out in the first quarter as initially indicated.

http://hdtivo.wordpress.com/2007/03/27/tivo-home-movies/


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

This is so freaking awesome, I was waiting for this for a while!!!!

I just need to get my parents to have tivo now though 

Maggie's parents have them though so that will be great.

How long til there is a thread w/ the channel codes or something in here, or at least a list to request email invites for people channel 

Even be awesome to make them on here for your OWN tivo for when people come over


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I suppose I have to be the one to ask if this works with Series 3 units.


----------



## smoknyreyz (Jan 5, 2005)

mportuesi said:


> I suppose I have to be the one to ask if this works with Series 3 units.


From OneTrueMedia's site...

Do I need to have TiVo?
No, you do not need a TiVo subscription to create a TiVo channel and share your Video Montages to friends and family. Access to your personal TiVo channel and your Video Montages does require a broadband-connected Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm really liking this One True Media site

You can even share all your stuff with a simple weblink you can send around for people without tivo's!!! 

TiVo, I have not tested this yet at home on the TiVo end, but so far it looks like you picked an A+ partner to do this with.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> It's very easy to create a sample video -- if you have a couple of digital photos around, you can easily create a video montage in minutes. Check out http://www.onetruemedia.com/ to get started!
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


What about my 5min birthday party video in mpeg2 format? The faq's arn't much help if you're wanting to share home videos. Lot's of info on how to do a photo "video montage", but not much on videos.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jmoak said:


> What about my 5min birthday party video in mpeg2 format? The faq's arn't much help if you're wanting to share home videos. Lot's of info on how to do a photo "video montage", but not much on videos.


Supported video and image file types

MPEG (.mpeg, .mpg, .mp4)
QuickTime (.mov)
Audio Video Interleave (.avi)
Windows Media Video (.wmv)
3G Mobile Phone Video (.3gp)
JPEG (.jpg or .jpeg)


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Supported video and image file types ....


Thanks!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

Just a test first one, uploading a bunch more pictures now.

Edit - that was one of the default music options, I haven't even listened to it yet.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

That's a catchy tune MikeMar! 

Series3 users should have NO problems.

Also, you Mac users should be supported by One True Media's site as well.

No one left out! No excuses not to share photos and videos today.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TiVoStephen said:


> That's a catchy tune MikeMar!
> 
> Series3 users should have NO problems.
> 
> ...


I haven't even listened to it yet, I'm making a new one right now and I'll listen to a few of them


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVoStephen said:


> That's a catchy tune MikeMar!
> 
> Series3 users should have NO problems.
> 
> ...


Series3 & Mac here so...

:up: :up: :up:

(haven't actually tried it, but it sounds like good news for us for once)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Besides a TiVo, what else can receive the content produced on this site?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> Besides a TiVo, what else can receive the content produced on this site?


There is a sharing section where you can post them on myspace/web pages and send links to friends.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok new puppy video, w/ GOOD music this time and lots more pictures 

Can't wait to go home and test this out.

This is going to be a great tool for creating slideshows of pictures to have on when people are over and stuff too 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=26927bffdc102ce74f890b


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> There is a sharing section where you can post them on myspace/web pages and send links to friends.


It looks like you sign up for an account to create the "Montages," and that the ability to offer a TiVo Channel for additional access via TiVoes is a free add on for now - but described as a Beta program  until 4/30.

I wonder whether there will be an additional fee for TiVo Channels later or if the free/$3.99 memberships will simply include access via TiVo Channels?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> It looks like you sign up for an account to create the "Montages," and that the ability to offer a TiVo Channel for additional access via TiVoes is a free add on for now - but described as a Beta program  until 4/30.
> 
> I wonder whether there will be an additional fee for TiVo Channels later or if the free/$3.99 memberships will simply include access via TiVo Channels?


That's a good question.

So for now with the free account you are limited w/ 100 meg uploading, and 5 tivo channel share codes out there.

I found this page 
http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/subscription_benefits
Kinda updated w/ Tivo stuff


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So Mike gets an A+ for being the first to post a montage with a very cute puppy. He as more photos than I do (locally on my laptop).

However, I could not lose the opportunity to post a quick one (to try it out) with out cute Bernese Mt. Dog, who is now a 14 month old puppy at about 100 pounds.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=269664c822d6187f974d9b

To TiVo on this partnership: :up: :up:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just and FYI

You can only share Montages, not photobooks or slideshows

Although, why would you make a photobook or a slideshow for a tivo where you would have to flip through manually anyways


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm the Production Manager at One True Media. I'm glad to see people are interested! Let me know if you have any questions or comments - and if you set up a free trial account on One True Media, just email me your email logins, and I'll bump you up to a couple free months of memebership. It will give you more storage, editing features, etc.

We would love your feedback - let it fly - we have thick skin. It is in Beta, and we will be making adjustments and tweaks over the next month or so.

Thanks

Brian Scully
One True Media


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

smoknyreyz said:


> From OneTrueMedia's site...
> 
> Do I need to have TiVo?
> No, you do not need a TiVo subscription to create a TiVo channel and share your Video Montages to friends and family. Access to your personal TiVo channel and your Video Montages does require a broadband-connected Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo.


[Sarcasm]
So I wonder how long it took to get CableLabs approval for this??
[/Sarcasm]


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

BigBScully said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the Production Manager at One True Media. I'm glad to see people are interested! Let me know if you have any questions or comments - and if you set up a free trial account on One True Media, just email me your email logins, and I'll bump you up to a couple free months of memebership. It will give you more storage, editing features, etc.
> 
> ...


What is your email?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> What is your email?


Ditto what Mike said.

Brian, your e-mail is listed as private in your TiVo Community profile.


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

oops:

Bascully at gmail com


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

BigBScully said:


> oops:
> 
> Bascully at gmail com


you gave me your work email,

I emailed that, just in case some people may think you really don't work there for whatever reason. It was the same @onetruemedia.com as others there.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Brian, you guys are awesome!!!!

I'm already addicted to your site and can't wait to see how it looks on my tivo!


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

BigBScully said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the Production Manager at One True Media. I'm glad to see people are interested! Let me know if you have any questions or comments - and if you set up a free trial account on One True Media, just email me your email logins, and I'll bump you up to a couple free months of memebership. It will give you more storage, editing features, etc.
> 
> ...


 Brian, how about some sort of trial home movie?

Just something with an access code of 1111-1111-1111-1111 so we could see how it looks from the user's viewpoint. I think something very short with the TiVo character dancing and a TiVo hunk and TiVo chick -- well, undressing , would be much appreciated.

(Are there any TiVo _guys_ worth seeing undressing?! Well, besides Doug the Unbox Stud of course!)


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

Here you go:

here's a code for some samples we've been sharing with the press, and sorry, these videos are very tame!: 3948-8370-3004-8616


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Have been in touch with Brian and we may be adding a dedicated forum section for this very cool feature that TiVo now has via the cooperation of the two companies. Very cool way for the members of this site to interact even more.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Have been in touch with Brian and we may be adding a dedicated forum section for this very cool feature that TiVo now has via the cooperation of the two companies. Very cool way for the members of this site to interact even more.


 that has my vote :up: :up: :up:


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I hope both of you like it, but most of us just say "Huh!?"


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Have just started with this, but it looks very nice. Nice to see Brian here (thanks for being so responsive!) - the first thing I noticed is lack of a thumbnail preview in the file selection process, but apparently the developers are working on something like that.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

kcmurphy88 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I hope both of you like it, but most of us just say "Huh!?"


Who's this 'us' you speaketh of?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Got errors on every jpeg file I tried to upload...said try again.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just watched my picture montage and one i did of videos

:up: :up: :up: To the quality

the videos and photos were AWESOME quality, even on my s2 (although on a 55" hdtv)

I'm officially hooked


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

kcmurphy88 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I hope both of you like it, but most of us just say "Huh!?"


Sorry that DirectTV has not enabled features like this but why drop thread garbage becasue of that?


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url
> 
> Just a test first one, uploading a bunch more pictures now.
> 
> Edit - that was one of the default music options, I haven't even listened to it yet.


Mike,

Did you follow the rules?

"you have the written consent, release, and /or permission of each and every identifiable individual person in the User Submission to use the name or likeness of each and every such identifiable individual person to enable inclusion and use of the Member Creations in the manner contemplated by the Website and these Terms of Use"

I'd like to see the release with the pawprint from your labs please! Beautiful dogs, btw.

I was about to sign up but then I read this garbage:

"by submitting the Member Creations to One True Media, you hereby grant One True Media a worldwide, non-exclusive, fully paid-up, royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, perform and otherwise exploit the Member Creations in connection with the One True Media Website and One True Media's (and its successor's) business, including without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the One True Media Website (and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels."

My photo hosting site doesn't get a license to MY stuff, why the hell should these guys? This isn't for the public -- a la GooTube -- but for private sharing.

Want to read a good license? Smugmug's

"Smugmug does not claim ownership in the photographs, videos or other media created or uploaded by Subscribers ("Media"). Smugmug will not resell Media to third parties. Unless we indicate otherwise, if you upload Content, including any Media, to the Smugmug site, you grant Smugmug a nonexclusive, royalty-free right to publish, distribute and display the Content as we deem appropriate in providing the Services authorized or requested by you, including the right to use the name that is submitted in connection with such Content. You further understand and agree that, in order to help ensure smooth operation of our system, we may keep backup copies of Content indefinitely."

Seems like a great product -- and your montage is wonderful -- I'm just not willing to give these bozos the license in their TOS they're demanding. Seems way out of line for a private sharing service. Glad I retain ownership while they can basically do about anything with my content. EXPLOIT? Wow. Sorry, Tivo, you were 9/10 of the way then these guys screw it up.

_ITV


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow that is ridiculous!!!!

I wonder what Brian from One True Media has to say in regards to this?

I think at the VERY least they should have to ask your permission or something! Jeeze


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hmmm .... I do like Smugmug's T&Cs better than One True Media's.

But my Dad loves the idea of a private video channel, so I'm going to give this a go for now.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

While I always like to see new features added to TiVo I'm sorry to confess that this feature just doesn't excite me at all. If I had friends and family that I share home video and pictures I suppose it would be exciting, but for me personally I just shrug my shoulders.

If your going to add a dedicated Forum for this how about adding a Forum for Unbox?

Now when are we going to hear about something else really important like TTG or MRV for the S3?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

hornblowercat said:


> While I always like to see new features added to TiVo I'm sorry to confess that this feature just doesn't excite me at all. If I had friends and family that I share home video and pictures I suppose it would be exciting, but for me personally I just shrug my shoulders.
> 
> If your going to add a dedicated Forum for this how about adding a Forum for Unbox?
> 
> Now when are we going to hear about something else really important like TTG or MRV for the S3?


Yeah I think a UnBox/One True forum combo would be good I think, no need for individual ones


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Took One True Media for a test drive. Whole family loves it!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah I think a UnBox/One True forum combo would be good I think, no need for individual ones


why not just TiVoCast forum ?


----------



## jesseg (Mar 16, 2007)

how do you get a sharing code for tivo? i have a montage, but i can't seem to get a code. when i click on the tivo channel button, it just takes me to the tivo sharing information page.


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

When you are in your One True Media account, look in the purplish navigation bar and click "Tivo Channel" - then you should be able to create your own channel.

-Brian Scully
One True Media


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Brian, 

Couple of questions, and figured I'd post them here in case other had them too

These are all for when it comes out of Beta (May 1st)

-Will there be a limit on how many videos you can publish to your channel a month?

-I know after 90 days they get delete from the channel, but with a premium account, how long do your pictures/movies stay up in your Studio/Collections?
-You can just re-publish any movies to your channel if you want them there again right?

I think that's it for now


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

-We're still working out the exact numbers, but it looks like for the short term, it will be 5 per month, with each video limited to 50 downloads. ( This figure might change depending on demand - each video created requires our servers to render a rather large file - we don't want crash our system.)

-With a premium account, your pictures, videos and music stays with us as long as you have an account - plus a healthy grace period should your account inadvertently expire.

-Yes, you can always republish a video to your channel.

A quick note on our Terms of Use: you are right - its long legalese, and obviously written by our protective lawyers. However, we have decided to re-write that section to address some of your concerns. The change will be posted on www.onetruemedia.com soon.

Lastly, you can still contact me for a free premium membership to help Beta test - email me at Bascully at gmail. (of course, the free account can send to Tivo too, for the time being!)

We greatly appreciate the feedback we've received and keep on posting or emailing me!

thanks,

Brian Scully
One True Media


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

How good is your super 8 conversion?

Examples?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I am getting "Sorry due to your current privacy setting your not able to use Home Movie Sharing" but I do have Video Download Enabled help!

thanks.


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

My video uploades are being bleed over with other audio. What I mean is I have uploaded one video clip and it worked fine. Transfered to the TIVO no problem. Now I have uploaded a new video clip and it now has the audio from the first video clip and all I did was upload it. So I didn't edit it but system decided to. 

Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> why not just TiVoCast forum ?


Or a "Video Downloads and Online Services" forum.

It would also limit the HMO/TTG forum to local media issues, mostly transfers, encoding, and DVD making.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Or a "Video Downloads and Online Services" forum.
> 
> It would also limit the HMO/TTG forum to local media issues, mostly transfers, encoding, and DVD making.


All these things are interrelated and ought to go in the same forum.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

qcpw256 said:


> My video uploades are being bleed over with other audio. What I mean is I have uploaded one video clip and it worked fine. Transfered to the TIVO no problem. Now I have uploaded a new video clip and it now has the audio from the first video clip and all I did was upload it. So I didn't edit it but system decided to.
> 
> Anyone else run into this problem?


I had a problem like that. I uploaded two vids and the audio from the first played several seconds into the second.

Two fixes:

- I deleted the transition (dissolve) between.

- I noticed the first video had the wrong length (~2 sec short). When I replaced it by re-uploading the same video, it worked even with transitions.

I found and fixed this in preview and never downloaded the problem montage to the TiVo.

The system mixes its own audio track onto your video even if yours already has an audio track. Its not obvious how to delete that audio track, and I'd rather it not appear automatically in the first place.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

BigBScully said:


> we have thick skin. It is in Beta, and we will be making adjustments and tweaks over the next month or so.


Please consider allowing MRV transfers of these downloads. It would reduce your server burden, and the content creator shouldn't need to restrict this type of material in that way.

How do you want to interpret the terms of use about sharing with a close circle only in relation to the possibility of sharing with a larger audience via this forum?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

BigBScully said:


> -
> A quick note on our Terms of Use: you are right - its long legalese, and obviously written by our protective lawyers. However, we have decided to re-write that section to address some of your concerns. The change will be posted on www.onetruemedia.com soon.


Have the previously stated terms changed? Those were probably the only reason I wouldn't use this service...other then that great idea.

Is there new forum to post this stuff in? didn't see one...hmmmm

Guess I'll go read their TOS


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Brian from One True Media reads this thread and said they will alter the TOS, so lets see what he says


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

So my niece and Mom return from Paris with a ton of pictures and I am putting together a montage of them. I got the premium service so I can do a long one. My problem is that there are about 5 folks in the family with Tivos that want to get the video download, so I am motivated to puzzle over the exact meaning of this 5 channel limit. 

I understand it like I think the way gonzo related it- that you can download the video 5 times free during this beta.

Ok. So what if I blow some of those away for tests on the Montage. 

Can I buy some more channels/ number of Tivo downloads/ download bandwidth/ whatever other way you want to refer to them?

Suggestion- Narration text per slide which gets fed to Closed caption Mpeg stream.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Justin Thyme said:


> So my niece and Mom return from Paris with a ton of pictures and I am putting together a montage of them. I got the premium service so I can do a long one. My problem is that there are about 5 folks in the family with Tivos that want to get the video download, so I am motivated to puzzle over the exact meaning of this 5 channel limit.
> 
> I understand it like I think the way gonzo related it- that you can download the video 5 times free during this beta.
> 
> ...


I think until the end of April it's 5 montages you can make, not 5 downloads. You can make as many montages as you want, but only 5 you can publish to the channel.

I'm not 100% sure on this, but hopefully Brian can answer this better


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

After a few days of enthusiasm from 4.7 people this thread has died. Is this being discussed elsewhere, or is not much happening?

Where are all the artists who are creating channels?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> After a few days of enthusiasm from 4.7 people this thread has died. Is this being discussed elsewhere, or is not much happening?
> 
> Where are all the artists who are creating channels?


I wish I could just put up my tivo channel code here, but with only 50 or 500 max subscribers (can't remember the #) I don't want to get it maxed out!

I've made a few montages and working on a huge one now, but takes a while and haven't had time


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> After a few days of enthusiasm from 4.7 people this thread has died. Is this being discussed elsewhere, or is not much happening?
> 
> Where are all the artists who are creating channels?


I would like to see some channels too. I was visualizing people with signature profiles letting us know to subscribe to their personal video channels.

I had high hopes for this when it first came out. I would like to see other peoples "artistic flare". The TOS needs to be changed first - did that ever happen?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

My question was not the limit on the number of montages created, but whether it is true that only 5 copies of a video can be downloaded to a Tivo.

I could read the concept of a "Channel" a less restrictive way, but being a cautious sort, I assume the



HDTiVo said:


> Where are all the artists who are creating channels?


So- YouTube is art? Can onetruemedia do for the living room what youtube and mySpace did on the PC?

I dunno on either score- The main thing is that the phenomenon exists and will be executed by some company. Narcissistic, recorded video snips, and goofey home videos seem to be a big deal. If you want to call it art, fine. Most of it is fun, and more importantly- it is a use of technology that appears to be wildly popular. Anyway, maybe it is too late for late comers. Maybe the social element means the guy that snowballs first locks up that market niche.

Sometimes the late comer takes the jewels- eg google or Windows. But that's tough when there is a big social element to it. Now- maybe that can be worn away because- at least for the mySpace things- the main draw is for ultra fragmented small audiences- like a dozen high school girls in a clique making references no one else would understand.

But YouTube is different. You get a granny out there with a gun converted to full auto, and she blows the crap out of the target from her wheelchair.

I'd love for Guru Guide to identify stuff like that. Of course, you'd need people uploading stuff at full resolutions. Of course you'd need gobs of bandwidth if folks were to do that in a big way. Of course the folks that own that bandwidth in the last mile are the folks that are competing with the idea of (Horrors!) video content that they can't control coming over their wires into "their" homes. Of course, without network neutrality, they can favor their content over that created by consumers. Tough break for us- especially those who think games don't need referees.

Picture a cableco run by managers like those at Apple. Would they be sitting around for the last 15 years frittering away their advantages? If cableco's had a single imaginative bone in their bodies they would be doing this scheme on their own dvrs It is an age old pattern of the established fat and lazy company forgetting its beginnings. In this business, technology companies are about catching waves- you stop finding them and you die. They don't have to compete, and they can simply continue the pattern of making only the safe bets and letting others take the risks. As with VOIP and DVRs, they observe what is lucrative and what is a threat and then use their dominance to close out competitors as necessary. Hey- the reactive thing worked for IBM against Burroughs and Microsoft against Apple, so who knows. Looking at OCAP and the predictable reaction from independents, I think the cablecos are entirely clueless.

But I digress. All I wanted to do was get this slide show on the Tivos of my extended family. Their emails are getting a little snippy. I'd be happy to release a draft, but if I only have 5 downloads, I am not going to release until it is golden.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn, that's a cute puppy. I'd make a montage if I had a puppy like that!!



MikeMar said:


> Ok new puppy video, w/ GOOD music this time and lots more pictures
> 
> Can't wait to go home and test this out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I think until the end of April it's 5 montages you can make, not 5 downloads. You can make as many montages as you want, but only 5 you can publish to the channel.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on this, but hopefully Brian can answer this better


OOps. I missed this one. I will go with that assumption. I'll deal with it if not.

Thanks Mike. More than 5 are have downloaded your cute puppy, so that's all I need to know in order that the vast extended Thyme family can see the antics of our clan's biped puppies.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Justin Thyme said:


> OOps. I missed this one. I will go with that assumption. I'll deal with it if not.
> 
> Thanks Mike. More than 5 are have downloaded your cute puppy, so that's all I need to know in order that the vast extended Thyme family can see the antics of our clan's biped puppies.


Well the share page online are unlimited (as far as i know) but the tivo channel is different.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Boy am I a doofus. Having just done this my first time, I think they mean I can put out a total of 5 shows to my channel per month. If I delete a show, doesn't matter. I can only do the push 5 times. The limit on the number of pulls is not 5, but some large number. 

This is why I went off in the weeds.

If I was asked to count the times I "shared" water, I would be thinking of the number of times water was transfered from me to another individual. 

So when the instructions said you could only share 5 times, I immediately thought that if I put out a montage, it could only be downloaded 5 times.

However, this "sharing" limit does not refer to a distinct transfer from me to another person. It is the the number of times I can publish a project to my Tivo Channel. That is, I can upload to the channel 5 times maximum in one month. 

Possibly they are generating an mpeg at publishing time and don't want to do that every time the user notices a slide is out of sequence, or the panning on one is not very satisfying.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

and that 5 limit SHOULD change after May 1st as it's still in beta, so let's hope that goes up


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Justin Thyme said:


> However, this "sharing" limit


Don't get burned by other people's terminology. Translate.

In the park Sunday my son tried to take a sand tool from a little girl thinking he could just do so. The girl said no, and both kids were confused. The mother came over and was anxious to teach her daughter to share. Later the woman said to me she was happy for the opportunity. I answered: while her daughter is learning to share my son is learning to take.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> and that 5 limit SHOULD change after May 1st as it's still in beta, so let's hope that goes up


Well that isn't going to kill me. But I can imagine some "look at me" teens that would run up against that fast. After all Time's person of the year is You. You are fascinating and everyone wants to keep up to date on every last detail of your life, so better stick a few more pictures of what happenned to YOU up on the MyEgo site. Anyway- I'm not sure this is especially great for our culture, but no question about it- vanity sells.

A few random notes


The montage had 400 slides of 5 MB resolution. I didn't crop or sharpen anything. Just dumped them from the niece's camera, and actually it turned out pretty nicely. Some of the photos that looked totally awful were acceptable when viewed on the Tivo. Television version looks at least 2X better than the online preview. Not sure why that was true. Your mileage may vary.
Turnaround was nowhere near as bad as 24 hours. Resulting Tivo show was downloaded overnight- maybe 7 hours have passed since I told my Tivo to download. 
Resolution was very good on my old 540 and a plasma. Effects give a very professional feel- pans and zooms are automatically inserted (you can fiddle if with them if you want). Acid test will be the S3/ LCD. 
I can see this is going to be dangerous. My relatives all have Tivos and are going to see that I can put these photos up this fast, so they are going to be asking to see the latest progress with baby Flavian's walking skills.
Some minor areas of improvement on text support. European accented letters are not supported- Ascii only, certainly no Cyrillic or Greek. No hard line breaks in captions.
Premium is definately worth it. Not just the capacities, but the effects (EG captions.
I was allowed to upload all the music I needed for the slideshow- I think I used 6 or 7 songs.
Resulting montage was 20 minutes for a cost of .4GB- so pretty good compression.
Glitch free video, editing was glitch free too. Either I was unbelievably lucky with 400 photos or this is a pretty solid Beta. They are very close to going Gold.
Kind of curious why they don't want me to keep this more than 90 days on my Tivo. I guess they figure folks will buy a DVD from them. Jeez. I guess folks will have to get a GoDVD video stabilizer just to use their dvd recorders on their own video.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it 90 days ON the tivo, or 90 days on your channel? I believe once you download it, it will just sit in your now playing list until you delete it.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

90 days on the Tivo.

Question for Brian- Say I was a member of a couple groups and we shared Montages of Trains, or Planes or Vintage Automobiles via OneTrueMedia. If one out of two guys had their own channel, I could be subscribed to several dozen channels. In this scenario I have a firehose/ info overload problem and I want to just see the shows on german vintage cars, anything on flying boats, etc. 

It seems to me that a tidy solution would be to take advantage of Tivo's wishlist keyword searches. For example, Keyword search on "flying boats" not narrowed by caategory would not only give me History channel shows, but a show from Billy Bob made up of public domain USGOV pictures he found on Commons.wikimedia.org.

Do you see that as unlikely due to limitations in yours or Tivo's infrastructure?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

No. 90 days on the channel. grrrrr...

Basically, something you publish is available for 90 days to anyone who comes along later and tries to download current and/or past episodes.

Justin is asking for metadata and search/filter capability I guess. Those would be nice features, and pretty advanced for what this is.

At this point even TiVoCast doesn't have such search/filter features and TiVo's Unified Search is not out yet either. TV Guide just opened a Beta Internet video guide/search...


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> No. 90 days on the channel. grrrrr...


If you have a free account, it is 60 days on the OneTrueMedia server side. If you pay a membership of $4/mo, then it stays as long as you keep your membership. I didn't see where it said that the show is dropped off the Tivo Channel if dropped, but with the content still there on OneTrueMedia, you just re-publish ("Share") it to your Tivo Channel.

From the Faqs:


> Your finished products and content will remain available online for sixty (60) days from the date you register. If you purchase a Monthly or Annual Premium Membership, your content is safely stored for the duration of your active membership


Yeah- ability to hook this stuff into a unified Wishlist mechanism does not yet have the masses and masses of content that make it super necessary.

But it is inevitable that that deluge will be upon us, and personally I don't want to spend hours and hours hunting and pecking as is necessary on YouTube. Something that measured popularity (number of downloads or better- number of recommedations) would be nice to have at that point.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

I uploaded to the Justin Thyme Tivo Channel two videos, one low res, one high res. 
EDL video: A 17MB 192X144 423kbps low Res video to simulate cell phone resolution videos- this downloads to Tivo as a .10GB file for 5.5 minutes of 480i video.

Maas Animation: A 390MB 720X480 5Mbps stress test. Uploaded at prime time West coast, and it predictably failed multiple times. At lower peak time, file uploaded successfully, but required over an hour. I really felt the absence of an uploand manager (java or .net applet that restarts a failed upload at the point of failure instead of restarting from scratch). Dowloaads to Tivo as a .18GB file for 9 minutes of 480i video. S2 version looks like the same datarate as the S3, so they are just generating one Mpeg2 file for all platforms, and not a higher res version for the S3.

Video Quality Low Res original: I was surprized that the low Res version looked as good at it did on the S3. On the S2, the color mottling makes the beginning narator look like he has leprosy, but somehow this was not painful on the S3. 








Low res (192x144 original) displayed on an S3. EDL Nasa video.​
Video Quality High Res original: The Maas 720x480 video on the S3 had very good resolution. I took the same frame as I took from an earlier S3 TivoBack Test I did. The OneTrueMedia's file is half the size of the show I TivoBacked, and comparing photos, one can see on the OneTrueMedia version some artifacts that are visible around details, but overall the level of resolution is impressive.








Test Frame from Dan Maas Animation displayed on an S3 outputing to a 38 inch LCD. Compare with the S3 test frame from earlier study. Details on camera used etc recorded there.​
Main take-aways from this test:

OneTrueMedia really really needs an Upload manager so that interrupted uploads may be restarted where they left off.
Big surprize- "Cell Phone" video is actually watchable on an S3. Caveats- I presume 192 wide full 24fps video will be possible on cell phones within the next year. 144wide 15fps phones are now available. The S2 's display of this same video was way less acceptable.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Just FYI- As of this date, I have found that I must delete a previously downloaded show from a channel before I will recieve another show from that channel.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Justin Thyme said:


> Just FYI- As of this date, I have found that I must delete a previously downloaded show from a channel before I will recieve another show from that channel.


2 things

Did you subscribe as a season pass?

And if not, or if that's not working, then if you go into the channel you can manually queue up some shows


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah. I had a season pass on both machines. I explicitly requested a download on Machine 1. Waited one half hour. Nothing. Deleted the first show. Show2 begins downloading within 10 minutes. 

Machine2: Also has show1 on, with a season pass to the channel. This time, I wait 5 hours for show2 to appear. No dice. I then delete show1. Show2 then begins downloading almost immediately.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

My TiVoCasts seem to work this way. Normal downloads are sporatic. But, if I delete any ONE TiVoCast program others seem to download right away. I just deleted a Rocketboom and got a TasteTV, Amazon preview and an Onion.
Reminds me of a card game.



Justin Thyme said:


> Yeah. I had a season pass on both machines. I explicitly requested a download on Machine 1. Waited one half hour. Nothing. Deleted the first show. Show2 begins downloading within 10 minutes.
> 
> Machine2: Also has show1 on, with a season pass to the channel. This time, I wait 5 hours for show2 to appear. No dice. I then delete show1. Show2 then begins downloading almost immediately.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I see how to publish a montage, but not a "video collection".... what am I missing?

B


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

bferrell said:


> I see how to publish a montage, but not a "video collection".... what am I missing?
> 
> B


you can ONLY put montages on the tivo channel

BUT, you can put movies in montages, you can put like 50 movies in a row in a montage if you want


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Some random thoughts for the people having the unusual download patterns...

How is your free space managed? How much is there in general? Do you use suggestions, and if so, how many exist? Is it possible that if you deleted something else, a tivocast would begin downloading?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I suppose free space could have been a factor in both my cases, though I think in one of the cases, there should have been more than enough space available if any of the files in the recently deleted bin were cleared. Nonetheless- I can run this on the TerraTivo that hasn't reached its storage limit yet.



MikeMar said:


> you can ONLY put montages on the tivo channel
> 
> BUT, you can put movies in montages, you can put like 50 movies in a row in a montage if you want


The gotcha is to remember to preview no matter how simple the montage. I didn't, and forgot to remove the Music track that is automatically included for you. Fortunately, I caught it in time and didn't waste one of my 5 allotted shows.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

gonzotek said:


> Some random thoughts for the people having the unusual download patterns...
> 
> How is your free space managed? How much is there in general? Do you use suggestions, and if so, how many exist? Is it possible that if you deleted something else, a tivocast would begin downloading?


On both machines exhibiting this behavior, there were no suggestions, and space is redlined (episodes being deleted early warnings on request to record new show).

On a third machine with huge amounts of unused space, the season pass worked correctly and both episodes were downloaded.

On one of the problem machines, I requested a download of a deleted show. Nothing happenned for 15 minutes. Upon deleted a KUID recording of a television show, the download immediately began.

Gonzo gets a cookie.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

J:

What are your Keep at Most settings on the Season Passes?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Keep All on the DtTerraTivo

Keep 5 on all the others

Lots and lots of Wishlist matches on obscure directors, and ancient actors


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

The news could not be better. 

HDTiVo presents channel 5757-9686-1249-6046

Complete with a video featuring your favorite DVR.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTivo - is that your personal channel #? If so, you might not want to publish it as there are limits of subscribers


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

That's the reason why I PM'd all the contributors to this thread my # instead of posting it. There have been 3000 reads of the thread- I think it was only 2400 a few days ago.

By the way HD- I didn't get the reference to S1. Is this how my Dan Maas show looks when it plays on an S1?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

S1?

This video was made by recording the S-video out of a Series 3 on a Series2 @Best. TTG to PC and edit with videoredo. 

Sent to 1True and don't know what they do with it, but looks like the filesize didn't change noticeably, and original was obviously TiVo compliant to start with.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Guess I misread. 

Oh. wow. something got lost in there. It really has a lot of dropouts on my S3. BTW- what was the upload file size/ how long did it take to get it fully uploaded/ how many tries did it take.

Anyone that didn't get the info for the JT channel, send me a PM (some of you guys have shut them off). Only two shows- the previously mentioned test files in their original form.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

I just sent you a PM. I am interested in trying this out and would be interested in seeing a photo montage on the TiVo. It looks like a cool way to share photos and clips of the kids, etc. with my Mom.

BTW, I see OneTrueMedia has a free service with limited uploads/downloads in addition to the $40/year service. As much as I would use this, I expect the free service would be fine so I wonder whether they can make much money. I guess they have other services, web stuff, DVDs, etc. In fact, I may end up getting a bunch of my Mom & Dad's old 8mm film converted to TiVo/DVD by them.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

The upload file is 207MB and runs 9:40

It took a fair amount of time to upload, but less than an hour. Once I posted to the TiVo channel, it took around 30-40 min to process and become available.

There is some stuttering in Justin's published video (ie. at the begining when the camera sweeps the rocket on the launch pad) which becomes more pronounced in my final published version, but not the edited pre-upload version, so I guess 1true is introducing this.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

stevereis said:


> I see OneTrueMedia has a free service with limited uploads/downloads in addition to the $40/year service. As much as I would use this, I expect the free service would be fine so I wonder whether they can make much money. I guess they have other services, web stuff, DVDs, etc.


 Yeah, and your authored content is there, so if you discontinue, it's gone. For many people, they will just pay the $5/month for the peace of mind that maybe they would use it in the future.

Also, I think it was ITV who noted that the agreement seems to give up most of your content ownership rights. Meaning they can cull the popular videos automatically by hit counts, and thereby build up a content asset.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't forget this line from the Beta Program Details  page:



> You understand that at the end of the Beta Program this service may only be available to premium subscribers of One True Media. One True Media and TiVo are under no obligation to maintain the channels and content created during this Beta Program.


Edit:

And TiVo's latest Newsletter states:



> Hurry, you, too, will love it, especially when you try it for free: Sign up with One True Media and create your first five montages for free before April 30th. (After April 30th, it's $3.99/month; receiving montages is always free.)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Can it really be this good? No it can't. But it is.

_Life with TiVo 2 - An Evening with TiVo_, released less than 24 hours after the pilot of this number one hit series _Life with TiVo 1_, condenses a three hour evening of TV viewing into a mere 40 seconds of streamlined intensity.

Warning: not for those sensitive to violence, murder, animals or TV in general.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

HDTiVo, I'm downloading your videos now. I have my own channel and made a test, minute long montage, of vacation photos and my 11 year old son made a few videos and a couple relatives have downloaded them. None of my friends or relatives have bothered to make their own channel yet and try this. I think they need a showcase that shows just how it works and how much fun it will be. I think it's very cool and has lots of potential, but unless someone is really interested in all things new and doesn't mind spending some time trying out a new feature, they don't understand just how easy this is to do and how excellent it works. I entered your channel number, requested the two downloads and my Series3 blue download light came on in 30 seconds. The whole broadband content delivery TiVoCast thing is working very slick. I ordered two Amazon Unbox movie downloads from work today around noon and I had both by the time I got home at 3:30. I'm really happy and impressed with the speed and reliabilty!


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

I tried this out and made a 4 1/2 minute test montage of photos from a camping trip with my daughter a couple weekends ago to share with my folks. It was pretty easy to set everything up. Not counting the upload time, it took less than 2 hours to get everything adjusted right (pans & zooms, etc.) and to get some maps images & stuff to add a little context.

Some observations:

Given that a) the ending resolution is just D1 video at max, b) the hi res/large file size (8MP, ~3MB) of the photos and c) consequent long upload time and limited storage space, I need to find a tool to do batch downsizing of the photos before uploading
The web interface is pretty easy to use
Would be nice to have the option to do pans + zooms, instead of one or the other
Would be nice to have the option to zoom to a specific target in the photo
What's up with the copyright limits? It says the download cannot be saved to DVD or VCR. Why not? It's my stuff or, according to the terms of use, should only be shared within a small group, so what's the reason for this limitation?
From the ToU: *Please note that when you share your content, you allow the recipients to share and make photographic prints, DVDs, photo books or other outputs based on those images or clips from that content.*
Even thought it will not let me save to DVD on my Humax (are they trying to get me to pay $25 for a DVD?), it will let me chose the 'Save to VCR' option.
Given these are just short clips, if order a DVD (you get one free /year with the premium prepaid membership), can I get as many clips as will fit on a DVD or is it one clip per DVD? If the latter, I'll be moving my Humax next to my S3 periodically to save off my clips via S-Video and then to DVD for archiving.
I sent the email to my Mom with the directions on how to get the channel and, even though there are screenshots on how to set this up, she still responded that she had no idea how to do this and was unclear if this was something she did on the PC or the TiVo. So, there will be a little educating I need to do but, once setup with the channel and a Season Pass, should be easy for her to learn where to go in NPL to get the latest installment.


----------



## BigBScully (Mar 26, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in and let you all know that we have decided to extend
the One True Media and TiVo Beta until May 31, 2007. We wanted to test
removing the download restriction to see how this might change the way
people think of using the service and we're sponsoring a contest to make
things a bit more interesting.

The Spring Fling Contest is all about getting your Video Montage on as many
different TiVo boxes as you can. Any registered One True Media user with an
active TiVo channel is qualified to win. The Video Montage with the most
downloads in the month of May wins a Dual Tuner Series2TM Box and a one-year
TiVo subscription.

For those of you who did subscribe you will get ten free anytime TiVo shares
as thank you. Details will soon be available on the site sent to you in an
email.


----------



## pkwcubs (Jan 11, 2005)

I have to chime in and say how GREAT this new service is!!

For anyone out there who hasn't tried it...let me describe my situation.

I have a digital camera that records good quality video...BUT...it uses SD cards, which are great for viewing and storing on a computer...but I was always tethered to it when I wanted to view them. On top of that, it doesn't record linerarly (sp?), like old-fashioned camcorders. Every time you hit the record button and then stop recording, it created a separate file. So to watch one whole event, I had to go through about 10 files...which started getting irritating.

NOW...  I can just upload all of the files that comprise one event, be it 5 or 25...the service automatically strings them together into a VERY nice file in a total time of about 30 minutes on DSL. FINALLY...I can have REAL home movies with my digital camera!

My wife and I live out-of-state from both of our parents. Because of the ease of this service and the automatic downloads/sharing to others with Tivo...and that our parents are among the technophobes of the Baby Boomers...we bought both of them a 180 hour Tivo so they can get all of our pics and vids...WITHOUT DOING A THING...THEY BOTH LOVE IT!!!

PLEASE KEEP THIS BEYOND BETA!!! THIS HAS BEEN GREAT FOR OUR FAMILY!!!!!!
:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pkwcubs - I agree, I think it's PERFECT for families that are not close in proximity.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

It just doesn't stop getting better.

_Life with TiVo 3 - Life Before TiVo_, the third show in the acclaimed _Life with TiVo_ series, has been released today. LwT3 offers a nostalgic ride to a form of entertainment almost forgotten in the the TiVo age.

Don't forget to _point _ your Broadband Connected TiVo to Channel 5757-9686-1249-6046 for the very best in TiVo Home Movie Entertainment.

Better yet, get a Season Pass and never miss a minute of *Must See Internet Delivered Video*.



HDTiVo said:


> Can it really be this good? No it can't. But it is.
> 
> _Life with TiVo 2 - An Evening with TiVo_, released less than 24 hours after the pilot of this number one hit series _Life with TiVo 1_, condenses a three hour evening of TV viewing into a mere 40 seconds of streamlined intensity.
> 
> Warning: not for those sensitive to violence, murder, animals or TV in general.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTivo, I'll have to check those out! 

I want to work on a really long/good puppy one of my stuff, so far I just have 3 that are ehh

0408-8549-5616-5095


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

The new video with Shanan about Home Movies is not bad.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> HDTivo, I'll have to check those out!
> 
> I want to work on a really long/good puppy one of my stuff, so far I just have 3 that are ehh
> 
> 0408-8549-5616-5095


If I hear that F'ing Nantucket song one more time...

Your videos reminded me of the bug introduced in 8.3 where the progress bar is in seconds sometimes for long videos. I've had 50 min TiVoToCome videos displayed in seconds. Your short video displayed as 0 sec at the end of the progress bar, although the actual seconds appeared on the time pointer. First time I saw that... perhaps a zero minute video shows 0 sec. Come to think of it, yes the end of the bar always shows a multiple of 60 seconds.

I imagine they wanted to do something like display exact seconds for a video up to 5 minutes in length, but they haven't got it right yet.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah I noticed the seconds thing too.

Those videos were done early to just fool around w/ the software, and no speakers here for 2 of them so that's why it's the generic music.

When I do a really good once, I'll try and get some good music


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> The new video with Shanan about Home Movies is not bad.


Heeheh. Not bad! I'll take it, thanks! 






We had some laughs filming it...

I think it's a pretty darn cool feature.

Hmm.... You guys need to send me your channel numbers so I can subscribe, too! 

Send 'em to [email protected].


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> Heeheh. Not bad! I'll take it, thanks!


TiVo Getting Better Publicity

Don't forget to _point _ to channels 5757-9686-1249-6046 and 0408-8549-5616-5095 while the duopoly lasts.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> Don't forget to _point _ to channels 5757-9686-1249-6046 and 0408-8549-5616-5095 while the duopoly lasts.


I already get 5757 -- I'll sign up to 0408 too! :up:


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

I opened a thread for announcing and keeping a current a Tivo channel list  until such time as Tivo or One True Media provides a searchable guide with episode metadata (subtle hint hint).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> I opened a thread for announcing and keeping a current a Tivo channel list  until such time as Tivo or One True Media provides a searchable guide with episode metadata (subtle hint hint).


I kinda doubt that they will -- it doesn't fit with the "home movie" idea (i.e., as far as they're concerned, these are for friends and family, not the general public).


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

On the contrary, I think they'd love to be the YouTube for the living room minus the lawsuits.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Justin Thyme said:


> I opened a thread for announcing and keeping a current a Tivo channel list  until such time as Tivo or One True Media provides a searchable guide with episode metadata (subtle hint hint).


With the competition getting rough from the Big 3 Channels, BigBScully needs to offer download metrics, and TiVo should provide those frame by frame breakdowns free.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> Don't forget to _point _ to channels 5757-9686-1249-6046 and 0408-8549-5616-5095 while the duopoly lasts.


I have a question... I have 6 TiVo's connected. If I set all 6 up to record your 2 channels would you get 2, 6 or 12 points/votes?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> I have a question... I have 6 TiVo's connected. If I set all 6 up to record your 2 channels would you get 2, 6 or 12 points/votes?


i know when i login to my onetruemedia account, it shows how many DOWNLOADS, so it's per tivo, not account.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> I have a question... I have 6 TiVo's connected. If I set all 6 up to record your 2 channels would you get 2, 6 or 12 points/votes?


0408... is MikeMar's.

I think you get a count for each TiVo that downloads each video when you look at your TiVo Channel page - which says how many downloads each video has had. I don't know if it is the same for the contest(s)? I have 5 TiVoes and 3 are getting the downloads of 5757; one of those 3 also gets 0408 and JustinT's.

I also don't know if contest results include total downloads of all videos, all videos (downloads?) published since the start date, or just the highest single video (since the start date?)

But who's counting? :no-appropriate-emoticon-found:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I personally don't care about the contest, I have no use for another S2 w/ a 1 year sub! My tv's are all full, and my parents have HD on their tv's.

If I win somehow, I'll just give it up to someone on here


----------



## pedz (May 13, 2007)

want to try out the one media integration with my tivo series 3. when i go to the music, photos... menu there is no choice for adding a one media channel. I got the 8.3 update last night and the option was not there before and still not there now. I created my one media account and generated a channel number, but not sure how to access it on my tivo. any help would be appreciated.

This is my first time posting, my series 3 is my first tivo and have had it for a couple of weeks now, it is great! as is this forum for learning new things.

thanks,
peter


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

One True Media is in my Music, Photos and More menu along with Yahoo, Live365 etc. Are you connected to the internet? You should be able to find it there and add OTM channels.


----------



## pedz (May 13, 2007)

I am connected to the internet. I called tivo support and they told me to disconnect my tivo power and router power, then power up tivo with the network cable detatched, and once it is done plug the network cable back in.

I haven't had a chance to try it (at work), but will hopefully do so tonight.

thanks for the reply.
peter


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

*HDTiVo Channel announces:*

_Life with TiVo 3 - Life Before TiVo _ has broken out today to become the number one hit download in the hit series _Life with TiVo_, and the number one all time download on the HDTiVo Channel.

HDTiVo Channel is the originator of Must See TiVo Home Movie downloads.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> HDTiVo Channel is the originator of Must See TiVo Home Movie downloads.


Just a suggestion, you should remind people of your code each time you do this. I've got a season pass, so, it not an issue with me.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Suggestion for the One True Media folks: 

I have some relatives that want frequent updates of pictures of the kids etc. We take tons of photos but among the tons of things we need to do during the week, the priority is kind of low for publishing these things every week. 

So anyway the suggestion is to install a service that wakes up every week and uploads photos from a designated folder, and then auto builds a slideshow. 

Umm ok I were a PM at your company the first question I would ask a customer is- how much would you honestly pay extra for this?

Answer $5/mo. But would it affect my first sign up decision? Probably not- because I would have thought there would not been a demand for such high frequency uploads.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

> Subscribe Today To Lock In Savings
> 
> Just a few days left before our free TiVo trial ends. Purchase an annual subscription by May 31, 2007 and we'll give you ten additional TiVo shares to use at any time.*
> 
> ...


Ok, so the party is over.

Now there has not been much in terms of folks creating content and publicly offering it to the TiVo Broadband User Base.

Does TiVo want to pursue this angle? Would TiVo like to sponsor channels with high enough limits to make that fly?

Let's see.

(BTW - I thought folks that played in May were to get the 10 extra credits too, but I don't see 'em - not that I need 'em.)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm just going to stick w/ the free version. That's enough room/storage/length for me. I'll probably just do some random picture/movie montages like every month or so, nothing special. 

Only Maggie's parents have a Tivo that we are related to or really friends that would want to see it (not counting anyone on here)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I'm just going to stick w/ the free version. That's enough room/storage/length for me. I'll probably just do some random picture/movie montages like every month or so, nothing special.
> 
> Only Maggie's parents have a Tivo that we are related to or really friends that would want to see it (not counting anyone on here)


So you discovered 1true via TiVo, like it, and will continue to use it free and NOT distribute to TiVoes?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> So you discovered 1true via TiVo, like it, and will continue to use it free and NOT distribute to TiVoes?


you lost me there?

I found out about onetrue via here/tivo

I like it

Don't have THAT much use for it, as only one family member has a tivo (no friends have tivos)

so only dog pictures/movies will go up for Maggie's Mom, that's it.

Free version does more than I need, if I have to pay, I will not use it as I really have no need, as cool as it is.

I think it's a GREAT service if you have a bunch of people that have Tivo's, or if you parents/relatives have a tivo and live across the country.

Did I answer your question?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

As I understand it, you will not be able to distribute to TiVoes without paying a premium fee. So I'm asking if you are deciding to continue to use 1true without distributing to TiVoes in the future.


Do you think anyone but you and I are even in the running for the contest thing?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> As I understand it, you will not be able to distribute to TiVoes without paying a premium fee. So I'm asking if you are deciding to continue to use 1true without distributing to TiVoes in the future.
> 
> Do you think anyone but you and I are even in the running for the contest thing?


I'm sure there are some people doing it NOT on TCF.

Ahhh yes, I see, I think you are right.

Well I will probably NOT continue to use the tivo feature of it, as I said really only 1 person would see it, and they see our dog like once a month anyways.

And I can still put them on the webpage on one true for free (I wonder if the Wii internet browser can view them?)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Your decision is in line with what I figured the customer base will make of the feature going forward.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

*Final Days!*

These could be the last days see great HDTiVo Channel content. The beta ends 5/31 and no one knows what may happen after that.

So don't let this chance pass you by; point your TiVoes at channel 5757-9686-1249-6046 and see the hottest stuff in Home Movie Downloads before its too late.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

*No Kids, No Dogs, Just Pandas and TiVo/Philips Videos*

Sure you could view it at Google Video, but HDTiVo Channel brings the best in TiVo related videos directly to your TV screen.

So download_ Life with TiVo 5 - Philips_ by pointing your TiVoes at channel 5757-9686-1249-6046 and see the hottest stuff in Home Movie Downloads before its too late.

And don't forget to get a Season Pass to the HDTiVo Channel so you'll never miss a moment of the most exciting videos available as Home Movie Downloads.

If you haven't already seen it, don't forget to download the number one all time HDTiVo Channel video hit _Life with TiVo 3 - Life Before TiVo_, a night out with Zombies and concession stands that's both educational and horrifying.


----------

